# Louie



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

my wife and i were just told by the vet our little louie is stage 2 in both knees this is heart breaking and we shoud just keepn an eye on it.... we are meanwhile trying to save for the surgery.... and i bought him some gluscomine..... he has only cryed twice that iam aware of... any advice iam very worried to have to put him thru surg....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If Louie was my chi I would do the following:

1. Watch his weight (keep him slim)
2. Exercise (no pressure on joints)- draw a tub full of water and let him swim
3. Ester Vitamin C- The Wholistic Pet
4. Canine Complete Joint Mobility- The Wholistic Pet
5. AND/OR Canine Run Free- The Wholistic Pet
6. Limit his jumping and any stress on those knees.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also if he shows signs of pain read this:

I use Arnica on my kids. Gibbs is so clumsy he sprain a lot of ankles and pulls muscles easily:

Natural Pet Healthcare: Natural Pain Relief for Pets

Dog Arthritis Pain Relief: How to Massage Your Dog | ProPet Sciences


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

thank you so much!!! we are soworied about him... when u say excerise basically walking? iam assuming no running which would be so hard.... we are not letting him jump at all....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Swimming is best no pressure on joints but light walking should not be too bad just keep it light no running bouncing etc and try on grass instead of hard concrete


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

he seems better today then yesterday we are waiting for his gluscosimine to come in too and we have been letting him rest no jumping etc!!!!! does colder weather make it any worse?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

louie said:


> he seems better today then yesterday we are waiting for his gluscosimine to come in too and we have been letting him rest no jumping etc!!!!! does colder weather make it any worse?


Like with a human I have seen cold wet weather aggregate an injury


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Huly gave you some great advice. There is no need to rush into surgery if Louie is mostly pain-free. How old is he? 

Lots of good thoughts to you & Louie.


----------

